
Apple, Google and Microsoft to face off for 'digital living room' - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/09/22/apple_google_and_microsoft_to_face_off_for_digital_living_room.html
======
jad
Aren't we, as intelligent observers of technology, sick of the thoughtless
"company x vs company y" throwaway articles yet?

Steve Jobs has been very clear that he believes the TV industry as it exists
today is incapable of supporting real innovation. This is why the Apple TV is
referred to as a "hobby". They do not see themselves as competing with Google
or Microsoft in this space because they are not trying to solve the same
problem.

It's all spelled out very clearly by Steve himself right here. It's a great
clip.

[http://video.allthingsd.com/video/d8-steve-jobs-on-
televisio...](http://video.allthingsd.com/video/d8-steve-jobs-on-
television/FF922002-FA63-4B68-A326-EA12EC800612)

